# dor que aparece depois de fazer musculação



## jos.dan

Olá a todos ! Eu quero saber como se diz em português a dor muscular que aparece depois de fazer a musculação, sobre todo quando uma pessoa não tem feito exercício depois de muito tempo  Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Guigo

cãibra ou câimbra.


----------



## Nonstar

Sei que pode haver cãibra, mas será que não é um outro tipo?


----------



## patriota

Os espanhóis que estudam português sempre perguntam isso no fórum:

Tener agujetas

Dores de pernas / Dores musculares

cãibras/dores musculares/agulhas


----------



## Guigo

_Agujetas_ não poderiam ser pontadas (de dor)?


----------



## machadinho

Guigo, a caĩbra é uma contração muscular súbita. Acho que se referem a uma dor diferente, uma mais prolongada, devida a excesso de ácido lático produzido por exercício anaeróbico.


----------



## englishmania

Penso que havia outro tópico sobre este assunto...
Acho que dizemos mesmo dores musculares, corpo dorido, músculos doridos...


----------



## guihenning

Em Portugal diz-se dorido em vez de dolorido? Interessante.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Em Portugal diz-se dorido em vez de dolorido? Interessante.



Pode dizer-se de ambas as maneiras, mas _'dorido_' parece-me bastante mais frequente.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, o mais comum é dizer-se "dorido".  Posso estar enganada, mas associo "dolorido" a um contexto mais poético ou formal, com sentido figurado (dor emocional), talvez porque o termo não seja muito usado hoje em dia.


_Eu sou a que no mundo anda perdida,
Eu sou a que na vida não tem norte,
Sou a irmã do Sonho, e desta sorte
Sou a crucificada ... a dolorida ... _


Florbela Espanca


_Soam vãos, dolorido epicurista,
Os versos teus, que a minha dor despreza;
Já tive a alma sem descrença presa
Desse teu sonho, que perturba a vista. _

Fernando Pessoa


----------



## Vanda

Acho que também apenas 'dor muscular'.


----------



## jos.dan

Não sabia que muitas pessoas já tinham perguntado no fórum espanhol-português. Ma muito obrigado pelas repostas aqui


----------



## SofiaC

Em Portugal, sempre disse e ouvi «ficar/estar partido».


----------



## machadinho

SofiaC said:


> Em Portugal, sempre disse e ouvi «ficar/estar partido».


No Brasil, 'estou quebrada'. Mas o sentido é mais amplo [no Brasil]. Ficamos quebrados também depois de reuniões longas, dias cheios, noitadas etc., mesmo que não haja dor muscular.


----------



## SofiaC

machadinho said:


> No Brasil, 'estou quebrada'. Mas o sentido é mais amplo. Ficamos quebrados também depois de reuniões longas, dias cheios, noitadas etc., mesmo que não haja dor muscular.


Não digo «estou partida» depois de um dia cansativo. Neste caso, digo «estou cansada/estoirada/arrasada/de rastos».
Oiço e digo «estar partido» apenas a propósito de dores musculares que surgem depois de não se fazer desporto durante algum tempo — além, claro, do sentido mais literal (de algo que se parte ou quebra).


----------



## machadinho

SofiaC said:


> Não digo «estou partida» depois de um dia cansativo. Neste caso, digo «estou cansada/estoirada/arrasada/de rastos».
> Oiço e digo «estar partido» apenas a propósito de dores musculares que surgem depois de não se fazer desporto durante algum tempo — além, claro, do sentido mais literal (de algo que se parte ou quebra).


Desculpe. A minha ressalva era a respeito só do uso sul-americano.


----------



## Carfer

SofiaC said:


> Não digo «estou partida» depois de um dia cansativo. Neste caso, digo «estou cansada/estoirada/arrasada/de rastos».
> Oiço e digo «estar partido» apenas a propósito de dores musculares que surgem depois de não se fazer desporto durante algum tempo — além, claro, do sentido mais literal (de algo que se parte ou quebra).


Bem... depois de um dia muito cansativo ou de alguma actividade extenuante, eu digo e sempre ouvi dizer à minha volta '_estou (todo) partido_' ou qualquer outra das expressões que cita. Nunca dei por que fosse específica das dores musculares.


----------



## gato radioso

machadinho said:


> Guigo, a caĩbra é uma contração muscular súbita. Acho que se referem a uma dor diferente, uma mais prolongada, devida a excesso de ácido lático produzido por exercício anaeróbico.


Exactamente, deste no certo.
É este tipo de dor, frequente quando um día esporádico fazes muito exercício e muito intenso, por exemplo no gym ou muita bicicleta...depois de ter tido uma longa fase sedentaria.
Muito diferente do que sería, simplesmente estar estafado ou muito cansado. Isto sería "estar exhausto" numa linguagem culta ou estar "reventado" ou "estar hecho polvo/migas/para el arrastre" no registro coloquial.


----------



## machadinho

gato radioso said:


> Exactamente, deste no certo.


Só na grafia que dei no errado.  ai que vergonha. Ai que vexame.


----------



## guihenning

OK, mas de que dores estamos falando exatamente? Eu não chamo dor muscular pós-treino de cãibra. Cãibra é quando do nada ou após algum certo movimento muscular eu sinto dores ou pontadas que podem ser bastante desagradáveis. Deficiência de potássio também causa cãibras frequentes. A dor após exercício físico extenuante eu chamo de dor muscular mesmo, ou fadiga. É verdade que após a ginástica alguém pode ter cãibras, mas para mim continuam sendo duas coisas bem distintas.


----------



## Nonstar

Chamam a isso de dor muscular tardia.


----------



## Ari RT

Confirmado há poucos minutos por uma fisioterapeuta, doutoranda em cinesiologia (ou seja, atualizada com o mundo acadêmico): dor muscular tardia. Válido para o Brasil, não ouso afirmar que em Portugal a terminologia seja a mesma.


----------



## gato radioso

guihenning said:


> OK, mas de que dores estamos falando exatamente? Eu não chamo dor muscular pós-treino de cãibra. Cãibra é quando do nada ou após algum certo movimento muscular eu sinto dores ou pontadas que podem ser bastante desagradáveis. Deficiência de potássio também causa cãibras frequentes. A dor após exercício físico extenuante eu chamo de dor muscular mesmo, ou fadiga. É verdade que após a ginástica alguém pode ter cãibras, mas para mim continuam sendo duas coisas bem distintas.


Isso em castelhano é "calambre".
"Agujetas" é outra coisa.


----------

